# Redi check thermometer question



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

I just began to use my newly acquired redi check thermometer, it is reading considerably lower than my other 2 both on the smoker temp and the meat temp.  There is a 10 degree temp difference on the meat and a 28 degree temp difference on the smoker temp.  I did not do the boil test on any of them but my built int smoker temp reads about the same as the other 2 temp gauges I have the redi-check is way off.  any Ideas or suggestion


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

Right now I have a 50 degree temp difference in the smoker the redi-check is reading 198 and the walmart brand is reading 248.  I think my pork butts are gonna be messed up


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

Not sure how to do the boil test.  Is a rapid boil or just when it starts to boil?


----------



## daboys (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't want to screw up those butts. I'd do what Ken said right away and do the boil test. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Texas-Hunter


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

This is probably a dumb *** question but how hot with the water boil.  the walmart brand is reading 251* and the redi-check is reading 208* for the smoker probe and 210 for the meat probe, I had to leave the redi-check sumerged for a while while wearing a glove cuase it doesnt register as fast as the walmart brand.  

I also checked my thermopen thermometer and it read 210 also.  So I am guessing the walmart brand ones are not that good.  also should I leave the redi-check instered in the potato  it is pretty short  I left about an 1 inch and 3/4 exposed.

thanks for the help


----------



## daboys (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say your Wal-Mart thermo isn't working right. Take it back. I have 4 from wal-Mart and they are all within 2-3* of eachother.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

The redi-check is holding fast at 275 (wasnt paying attention) I checked the thermapen by inserting it down the top vent. it read 325* the guage on the door of the Big block read about 375*

I dont know what the hell my problem is. I am corn fused

THe redi-check sure doenst fluctuate in temperature that much or very fast


----------



## walking dude (Jul 13, 2008)

first off.........tape over your ome thermo in the door. they are VERY unrealiable........and soon as you ever get new thermo, you should do the boiling water check, to make sure........your 2 degree temp diff is no big deal, but 40 degree's is.........your redi-check should of came with a grate clip......no need for a tater.........


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

THANKS all I will check the box walking dude


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

well shut my country mouth, I didnt know what that extra peice was for.  No more tater, THANKS all


----------



## walking dude (Jul 13, 2008)

your welcome.......LOLOL


----------



## jonweis (Aug 6, 2008)

@ 210 on both probes using the boil test. Am I safe is assuming that's close enough for who it's for?  I'm new to these new fangled thermo's .

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## walking dude (Aug 6, 2008)

close enuff for guv-ment werk.................you be fine


----------



## jonweis (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks a bunch.....by the way has anyone ever cheated and used the chamber probe in a second piece of meat like say a turkey under a brisket?

Jon


----------



## walking dude (Aug 6, 2008)

thats not cheating..........thats just being smart....=)


----------

